# Lets all buy a slot car set for Christmas



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets all buy a slot car set for Christmas. Either for ourselves or to give away! It would be a nice gesture to the manufactuers, we the racers or potential newcomers.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I totally support AW Jim. I just picked up a bunch of new stuff, dragsters, funny and pro mod cars. Waiting on the Jungle Jim Drag Strip to come and ill grab that too. 

So I'm good I guess lol!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Even though I own 4-1/2 tons of tyco track, I still bought 2 of those Scooby Doo sets on black friday from autoworld. (still not received)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Even though I own 4-1/2 tons of tyco track, I still bought 2 of those Scooby Doo sets on black friday from autoworld. (still not received)



Well Ed, it sounds like you have some "issues" lmao!!!!

Let's also not forget to support Dan from Dash Motorsports. He's really close to getting us some new t-jet chassis. I just won a bunch of his auctions on eBay to show support. 8 so far and 2 more go off tom :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great idea!!!

I want a Tyco Pro Petty/Allison race set.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ntxslotcars said:


> great idea!!!
> 
> I want a tyco pro petty/allison race set.



roflmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Purchased the AW Bowtie Raceway Electric Race Car Set and received it yesterday. Probably will buy more cars too.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Good Idea Jim Norton
was thinking of what to get the grand kid and now just need to decide either the Batman set or the Ghoast Buster set.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

AW drag strip on my wish list and I`m sure I`ll be buying more stuff after the holidays.It is great to have AW and other companies making new slot stuff.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Word is Santa Claus is going to deliver the new AW Dukes of Hazard set for Christmas at the Norton house. I am probably more excited than the boys.

Anybody else getting or has got the new Duke's "Curvehugger" set?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Jim Norton said:


> Word is Santa Claus is going to deliver the new AW Dukes of Hazard set for Christmas at the Norton house. I am probably more excited than the boys.
> 
> Anybody else getting or has got the new Duke's "Curvehugger" set?
> 
> ...


yes i have bought and sold 9 sets of them, they seem to be a big hit so far. and i got the legends drag sets also.

Richard


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I totally support AW Jim. I just picked up a bunch of new stuff, dragsters, funny and pro mod cars. Waiting on the Jungle Jim Drag Strip to come and ill grab that too.
> 
> So I'm good I guess lol!!


the jungle jim drag sets are already in, get them while you can lol

Richard


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I found a brand new Tyco Ho set at the goodwill store real cheap the other day and have been having a blast setting up different track layouts.I am amazed at how well these Ho cars handle.It sparked my intrest in slot cars.Now I am thinking serious about a 1/32 scale track.I noticed there are many to choose from.
Carrera,Scaltrix sport,SCX,Ninco.
I am just looking for an economical layout something in the 150$ range.
Which one to get is the question.Are they all pretty close in quality dept.?
Our local Hobbytown seems to carry Scaltrix.Is there much maintainance to these 1/32 scale cars?The guy at Hobbytown is a pretty cool guy.He has always treated me good.
Happy Holidays!
jp


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

As of now, I have bought two tracks this Christmas season:

1) Auto World's new Dukes of Hazard Curvehugger set with the jump for my two little boys (years: 6 & 9).

2) Carrera's latest version of the 1/32 Winged Warriors Nascar set for a good friend and slot racer (years: 58).

Now, if I could just find a plausable set to get the wife!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I bought a three pack of the Merchants/NTB drag racing/oval 4 car sets for $130.00 shipped off the bay. just trying to do my part.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Legends of the Quarter Mile Drag Race Track Set is on sale plus free shipping. I went ahead and picked one up just for the cars.

:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I got my new Legends Drag Strip.

Can't have it till next tuesday though.

Cars are smoking


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

got mine today oooo the cars are soooo preeeetttttttyyyy


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man. I hope they end up selling them individually.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Good idea. I bought one last year for my 5 year old nephew.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i wish they did  i already have a drag set, i really didn't want to buy another one,,, but oh well. a few people broke the sets up and are selling the cars on ebay but the bidding is going up past 80$ for the 2 cars now so for 20$ more i get another complete set with free shipping., plus it came before christmas


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Picked up the AW KISS dragstrip last night at Hobby Town in Lincoln, NE. It has four KISS 4-gear funny cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can you run the semis down the strip too?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

3 batman sets at Marshalls in Huntington, LI as of this afternoon...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> 3 batman sets at Marshalls in Huntington, LI as of this afternoon...
> 
> --rick


Any price drop yet??


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> Any price drop yet??


I don't think so. 79 bucks is what I saw. 

--rick


----------

